# moving to Portland Oregon



## aoife206 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi All, 

There is a 99% chance I will be moving to Portland in June on a L2 visa & as i wont be able to work for at least 3 months, i am looking on information on different goups i could join or meet up with durning the day, as the husband will be working. 

I run, do triathlons & play badminton, but would be up for trying any new sports, & would love to meet others to train with or just have a coffee with. 

Also are you allowed to volunteer or do a course while waiting for your EAD to come through. 

Thanks


----------



## PdxSailor (Mar 16, 2011)

*portland - or*

Feel free to contact me when you arrive. I have extensive contacts in the Portland metro area for personal or business networking. For instance: a good friend does triathlons, wife works at the university, i'm a member of a large business networking group, etc. safe travels!

cheers,
Christian



aoife206 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> There is a 99% chance I will be moving to Portland in June on a L2 visa & as i wont be able to work for at least 3 months, i am looking on information on different goups i could join or meet up with durning the day, as the husband will be working.
> 
> ...


----------



## aoife206 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for you reply Christian, 

Just back from visiting Portland for a few days - looks like a nice city, lots of outdoor activities.


----------



## kainvest (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi there... Me any my wife will also be moving to Portland in June from Denmark. 
My wife is coming over on an L2 visa as well.


----------



## malinkyhoy (Jun 7, 2012)

*New to Portland, Oregon.*

Hello everyone this is my first time posting in this forum. I recently moved from Central Virginia to Portland Oregon with my wife, I'm originally from West Yorkshire. 

I literally arrived two days ago and I'm now looking for a job. I'm a photographer by profession, but can pretty much turn my hand to anything, and I'm happy to do so. I look forward to meeting up with people in Oregon.


----------

